

14 Revealing Signs You Love Your Startup Job - weisser
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/98577/14-Revealing-Signs-You-Love-Your-Startup-Job.aspx

======
orangethirty
That read like one of those "10 Signs that let you know your boyfriend loves
you" articles in Cosmopolitan. I will love any startup job as long as they:

\- pay. \- pay on time. \- dont have me meet every 2 hours. \- have reasonable
hardware to work with (read: A computer from this millennium, running an OS
that did not come out during the Clinton administration).

Anything else, is just gravy.

~~~
dshah
That's a really low bar. The market (at least here in the U.S.) for talent is
so competitive that a company has to go well beyond the basics of paying on
time and providing great hardware.

~~~
orangethirty
Well, that does it for me. Like I said, anything else is gravy. In fact, I
just moved on from my current contract today, because they were not paying on
time. I was their lead engineer, and basically did all of their stack alone.
I'm currently accepting offers if anyone is interested.

------
hoffsam
Nice list! I kinda think that these apply to all jobs, not just start-up ones.

I also like how the articles points out that these are signs that you like
your job, it's a nice reminder that the onus is on the employee to be in a
mindset where they enjoy their work.

~~~
dshah
Indeed, like other relationships, it has to go both ways. No fun being in a
relationship where the love is unrequited.

